# New TT owner



## Greyhead001 (Jun 9, 2020)

Morning all,
Well I've bought a mk1, 04 plate 3.2 TT coupe on an impulse yesterday.
I bought it as I have quite a few cars but one of my daily's is a BMW E36 M3 Evo which I've had for something like 12 years. Unfortunately the bodywork on this now needs restorative work so I'm going to take it off the road, hence buying the TT.
Just thought I'd join an owners club as a source of information and say hi.
Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

